

Pirate Bay Crashed By Leap Second - Monotoko
https://forum.suprbay.org/showthread.php?tid=125071

======
soccerdave
We also had issues with ruby processes pegging the cpu

------
stevencorona
leap second crashed some of our cassandra nodes, looks like the JVM is the
common denominator for most of the leap second issues.

------
projectmeshnet
It appears reddit and 4chan are affected too.

